# sugar free fruit punch



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I'm catering my sister's wedding next sunday, and am need of a fruit punch with out sugar in it, because most of the people who will be attending are diabetic. 
TIA, Jeff


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Would you settle for sugar free lemonade?

Start with Crystal Light lemonade mix. Add 1/2 cup fresh squeezed lemon juice with pulp for that homemade feel. You might think about making it sparkly with Perrier or other sparkling water.

Garnish with thinly sliced lemon floating artistically around the punch bowl or pitcher.



By the way, V8 Splash makes a sugar free variety and Ocean Spray has no sugar added cranberry juice and juice blends. You may be able to use one of these as a base for a punch.

[ July 15, 2001: Message edited by: nancya ]


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Hi, me again. I can never resist the sugar free questions. Here are two recipes from the ADA if you are not insisting on totally sugar free.

FRUIT PUNCH

2 cups unsweetend pineapple juice
2 cups sugar free cranberry juice cocktail
3/4 cup orange juice
3/4 cup club soda
Garnish with lime slices. Serves 12


SPARKLING CRANBERRY APPLE PUNCH

2 cups sugar free cranberry juice cocktail
2 cups apple juice
1 1/2 cups orange juice
2 tsp ground coriander
2 cups club soda
garnish with orange slices and fresh cranberries Serves 15

Hope that helps.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Thanks Nancya, these recipes will help.


----------

